# Converting Carport to Garage - $25k or $45k



## Todd1 (Jul 17, 2007)

I have a carport now. I can expand it to 28' deep but width has to stay at 20'. I can fit a 17' x 7' garage door. This will cost about $20k. Option 2 is to expand it to 28' deep as well but also expand the width to 25'. This will require more excavation and removal of a 21' stone wall and a new roof. Cost is about $45k. I can go with an 18' X 8' door here. Any opinions on which option you might choose? I have a large shed that houses my lawn and garden equipment now. Thanks


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

My option would depend on what I was going to use it for. The bigger it is the more stuff it can fit. The garage door sizes you mention suggest large equipment.
Your spending more then twice the dollars for a net gain of 140 sq ft. Is it worth it to you?
Ron


----------



## Todd1 (Jul 17, 2007)

Ron6519 said:


> My option would depend on what I was going to use it for. The bigger it is the more stuff it can fit. The garage door sizes you mention suggest large equipment.
> Your spending more then twice the dollars for a net gain of 140 sq ft. Is it worth it to you?
> Ron


The 17' door is because I can not do 2 doors and in addition I think it is easier to pull in and back out of 1 large door than 2 doors separated by a post. I don't have large equip. I have a minivan and an Acura sedan. I have a shed, partially unfinished basement and usable attic storage. To gain the 140 sq feet does seem like it comes at too high a price IMO. In addition, the garage door can not be centered on the 25' width. With the way the driveway slopes I have to hug one wall and build the door so that it is 6" off the wall and then go 18' (18' only if I go wider). Therefore, the other 7' is really not helping my parking of the cars but would be used for storage, bikes, etc. I think, but looking for opinions that this is to much to spend to get some storage. Heck, I could add another shed for a fraction of the extra $25k I guess.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

I questioned the 17'-18' door because the usual residential door is 16'wide. The 17-18' foot would be far more expensive due to the special sizing.
The 28'x20' size would be more then the standard 2 car garage. More like a 2 1/2 car garage. I could see spending the extra money if a second floor was being put on to house an extra master bedroom suite. You would probably more then get your money back in the future for the investment. 
For storage of miscellaneous equipment I'm sure you could build a 12x12 shed for less then 25K.
Ron


----------



## Todd1 (Jul 17, 2007)

Ron6519 said:


> I questioned the 17'-18' door because the usual residential door is 16'wide. The 17-18' foot would be far more expensive due to the special sizing.
> The 28'x20' size would be more then the standard 2 car garage. More like a 2 1/2 car garage. I could see spending the extra money if a second floor was being put on to house an extra master bedroom suite. You would probably more then get your money back in the future for the investment.
> For storage of miscellaneous equipment I'm sure you could build a 12x12 shed for less then 25K.
> Ron


I would definetly be happier with 28'X20' if you are referring to the 28' being the width and 20' being the depth. Mine would be 28' deep and 20' wide. I might have to scale it back to 27' but it will be around this. Does this change your opinion. I also agree, if I could get a room above that would probably be worth the extra $25k but it just won't work in my application. I am having a draftsman come out tomorrow to give me ideas on both and then draw up plans for me to submit to contractors for pricing. I am 90% leaning toward just increasing the depth and leaving the width as is. Thanks


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Using the basic strucure you have will be less expensive then the enlarged version. One foot, length or width difference, is irrelevant.
Ron


----------

